# Mounting a thermostat inside a wall



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thermostats need the room return air moving over them. Recessing one in the wall would negate that effect. Also, recessing one in an outside wall would require removing the insulation making outside temperatures surround the thermostat rather than room return air. Not a good idea.


----------



## DallasCowboys (Jan 30, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> Thermostats need the room return air moving over them. Recessing one in the wall would negate that effect. Also, recessing one in an outside wall would require removing the insulation making outside temperatures surround the thermostat rather than room return air. Not a good idea.



So, it's not just the surrounding air that is important, but moving air.
I never considered that ......thanks.


----------



## LawnGuyLandSparky (Nov 18, 2007)

A thermostat mounted inside a small wall niche would be even more intrusive to the eye.


----------



## bfrabel (Oct 22, 2017)

A better option might be to get a thermostat with a remote sensor, either wired or wireless.


Then you can mount the thermostat right onto the air handler or boiler or whatever the hell you've got, and then mount the remote sensor in the place where you'd like to control the temperature.


Otherwise, I guess you're idea could work too if you really wanted it to.


----------



## alexjburkhardt (Jan 17, 2018)

DallasCowboys said:


> Every time you see a thermostat, it is always mounted on the outside of an interior wall.


There's a reason every one you've ever seen is mounted in this way! 

Remote sensors are one option. 

As for aesthetics, Nest, Ecobee, Sensi, etc. are all next-gen smart devices that are arguably better looking and more functional than their counterparts. 

I don't fiddle with the settings on my Ecobee much these days, but i do glance at it for time, weather, humidity in the house, etc.


----------

